# 2 Monitore hochkant - einer 180 ° gedreht...



## peterfrosta (21. März 2015)

*2 Monitore hochkant - einer 180 ° gedreht...*

Hallo Liebe Experten,

folgendes. Ich habe zwei neue Dell U2415, öfter arbeite ich mit einem/beiden im Hochformat. Das ist mit Windows auch problem los einstellbar.

Jetzt würde ich gerne beim Zocken beide als einen Verwenden. Das geht ja mit der Catalyst-Software soweit auch (Eyefinity).

Das Problem besteht nun darin:
Das dazu beide Monitore um 90° im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht werden müssen.
Da nur die untere Monitorseite einen "dicken" Rand hat, ist dieserRand vom rechte Monitor dann in der Bildmitte.

Ich würde natürlich lieber beide Monitore so rum rotieren, dass der "dicke" Rand jeweils nach aussen zeigt.
Dann ist aktuell jedoch leider eine Hälfte des Bildes (rechter Mopnitor) auf dem Kopf. Und das scheint nicht zu ändern zu sein.

In der Catalyst Software sind bei eingeschaltetem Eyefinity keine Rotationsoptionen (für eine Bildhälfte) verfügbar.

In Windows wird durch Eyefinity ja nur ein Monitor angezeigt. Da komm ich mit den Einstellungen also auch nicht weiter :-/

Kannda vllt  jemand behilflich sein??
Wäre echt super!


Gruß Peter!

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
Windows 7 64Bit


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore hochkant - einer 180 ° gedreht...*

Normalerweise kannst du mit [FONT=wf_SegoeUI][Strg][Alt][Pfeil runter][/FONT] die Pivotfunktion mit 180° Drehung aktivieren. Eventuell musst du dafür noch den Treiber für deinen Monitor installieren.


----------



## peterfrosta (21. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Monitore hochkant - einer 180 ° gedreht...*

HI. diese Tastenkombinationen funktionieren auf diesem Win7 Rechner nicht (auf meiem Win8 Lapi nutze ich diese öfter).

Aber damit würde ich ja das gesamte Bilde drehen.

Mit Windows Zutaten bekomme ich ja auch jede richtige  orientierung hin. Nur geht das öffnen sich Spiele dann nur auf einem Hauptbildschirm.

Dafür habe ich dann dann Eyefinity eingeschaltet. Dann sind beide Monitore für Windows nur Bildschirm und das Spiel startet auf beiden Monitoren (jeweils ein Hälfte).
Dann ist aber vom linken Monitor der dicke Rand Aussen und der vom rechten Innen. Also muss ich den Inhalt des Rechten Monitors um 180° drehen, damit ich den dicken Rand nach aussen bekomme.
Der rechte Monitor bedeutet halbes Bild.

Unter Windows steht dann aber nur ein Bildschirm, daher bringt drehen dort nix.

in C


----------

